# Any side effects installing aftermarket stereo (CAN Bus related)



## billy2.0 (Sep 20, 2002)

Okay, I have been trying to find a good deal on a used OEM stereo because I don't want to have any issues by losing the CAN Bus connections. I do however, already own an aftermarket stereo and I have the adapter to plug it in. The adapter though, has ZERO connections to the CAN Bus section of the factory wiring harness.

I know the benefits of installing the aftermarket stereo, but are there negative side effects to losing the CAN Bus connections??

(p.s. I searched this to no avail)

TIA :thumbup:


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

Get the PAC Canbus radio adapter, and you will have no issues. Just installed an aftermarket stereo in my old mans 06 jetta, and the PAC adapter makes it stupidly easy to install, most of the install took place on the workbench soldering the wires together, it was a plug and play when we got into the car. Not like my 03 jetta where I was up under the dash soldering wires together, hunting down locations for switched power.

Adapter in question:http://www.crutchfield.com/S-RzM0d9...wagen-Radio-Replacement-Interface.html?tp=678

With the PAC adapter, it grabs the switched power and illumination signals from the CANBus system and transmits them to the aftermarket radio. There are no negative benefits from losing the canbus signals, only the pluses of the aftermarket stereo.


----------



## iverson954360 (Jun 17, 2010)

I second the use of the PAC, I used it for my aftermarket install and it was amazingly easy to do. The only thing I miss from my factory head unit was being able to play music without the keys in the ignition.


----------

